# Forum mouse handling has changed



## ColinJ (6 Apr 2012)

Hi Shaun.

Something has happened to the way that the forum software is handling mouse clicks. I use the Opera browser and have it set to navigate to the previous page by pressing and holding the right mouse button then clicking the left. This always used to work reliably but it has become very temperamental recently. Sometimes I have to click several times to get the shortcut to work. At first, I suspected that my mouse button switches might be getting worn but I've just checked several other sites and CC is the only one playing up. The shortcut works reliably everywhere except here.

It's an annoying problem. The shortcut is a very handy one which I use frequently so I am encountering the problem on CC hundreds of times a day!

Do you have any clue as to what is going on?


----------



## Shaun (8 Apr 2012)

No, sorry, I haven't made any changes to CC lately.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2012)

Hmm, perhaps an Opera update has changed something which now doesn't interact with the forum software as well as it did before.


----------



## ColinJ (12 May 2012)

Sorry - it _isn't_ just a CycleChat problem - something is definitely up with Opera's 'back' functionality. The problem _does_ also occur on other sites, several people are complaining about it on the Opera community forum. It isn't just with mouse gestures, it also sometimes plays up with the back button and the keyboard shortcut for 'back'.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jun 2012)

The problem seems to have been fixed in Opera version 12 which I installed today. It was really doing my head in so I'm pleased about that!


----------

